# Emotiva Ultra 12 for adding to low end?



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

My main stereo is a pair of GR AV-1s hooked up to an Outlaw 2150RR amp. I really need a sub to fill in the low end for my music. Prioritized, my music consists of: blues/rock, movie soundtracks, Bach's organ music, classical. My living room is fairly large (16x10x20 or thereabouts) and open, but I'm not looking to get to earthquake levels yet because of budgeting. 

I saw that Emotiva has the Ultra 12 on sale at an attractive price point. I don't want to shell out the bucks for a nice SVS sealed sub nor do I currently have the ability to build my own subs yet, but it is in the plans. My main objective is to have enough low end authority to get the bass guitar/drum notes on my music and soundtrack listening at decent levels. Listening distance to the AV-1s is about 8-10 feet. Approx. peak levels around 100dB. I have no illusions that a single sub this small will not give organs justice, but maybe enough to enjoy my blues a little more.

Bottom line question: Would the Emotiva Ultra 12 fit the bill for my current needs, being AV-1 low end fill?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

IMO i think it would be a great sub especially at that attractive of a price the components all look of good quality, i'd say you would be good with that choice.:T


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I bit the bullet and bought the sub and a Rat Shack analog SPL meter tonight. Hopefully I'll have it in time for my next days off and rock out to some tunes.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From the reviews i read after i posted i think you'll be happy.:T:bigsmile:


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Got the sub just before I had to go back to work. It's not calibrated for phase or level yet (have it set at 50% gain and 0 degree phase), but I'm already happy with it. It can get with it pretty well and seems perfectly mated to the AV-1s. I can still localize the sound even though I have it crossed at 80Hz (2nd order built in X-over on the Outlaw). It can't quite handle the lowest bass drums on things like the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack, but for blues-rock it does adequately. I knew it would have limitations being a single sealed 12", but I'm happy with it and it does what I need it to. That little cone can move, too!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to hear your happy with it. From what i've read there hasn't been too many complaints on there products. That says alot.:T


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

A little follow up on my purchase. I now wish I had bought two! If I placed them more in the center of the listening area on either side of the satellites, I'm sure the sound would be more even. Otherwise maybe one of the Reckhorn crossovers with a 4th order X-over would be a better match for the sub as long as it's in the corner. Since adjusting the level the sub is definitely drawing less attention to itself while fulfilling the bass requirements quite nicely. I've almost entirely gone to my stereo setup with the sub as opposed to my Logitech Z-5500 surround system for movie watching. It just sounds that good now. SQ > Surround. 

Right now I have calibrated the sub with a level at about 1/4-1/5 on the gain knob. The phase was already perfect at 0 degrees. Any adjustment in the positive direction just caused SPL loss.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried moving the sub to a different location. Or for that matter done the crawl test by placing the sub at the listening position and crawled around the outside of the room to see where it sounds best? that would be the best place for the sub.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried it right next to the sources but it was too cramped. Sound output was more when it was placed in the corner. I'll try the listening position test and report back. 

Do I want to run a test tone or music through it when I do that? Should I use the SPL meter to see where the highest SPL is or just use my ears for SQ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just play some test tones first and then play some music. let your ears do the listening for the best response.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, since Emotiva did a nice sale again after Thanksgiving, I grabbed another Ultra 12 for $10 more than I bought the first one for. I placed this one opposite the other sub, so the left is corner loaded and the second is against a wall. I did my little calibration again, using an 80Hz tone because that matched the receiver crossover point. Disabled both subs to get the SPL from the satellites only, then turned on the left sub, brought the gain up so that SPL was 1.5 dB higher, then turned on the right and brought another 1.5 dB up. Surprisingly the gain knobs are barely above minimum and at about the same spot on both subs.

The response feels smoother, though I haven't recorded hard numbers yet. I also have more "woof" than my GR AV-1s could keep up with. With one sub they were matched pretty well, but now I have room to grow for those rock-the-house sessions.

This caused me to accidentally blow one of my GR M-130s during a test session. I was playing the TelArc/Cincinnati Pops version of The Imperial March on the Star Tracks album. Unfortunately, my GR's don't take too kindly to loud bass drums. I separated the spider from the frame from over-excursion, but surprisingly didn't roast the voice coil.

I think until I get some floorstanders built with more headroom I'll bump the crossover to 100Hz. It should double the power handling before reaching the excursion limits.


----------

